# yellow drywall mud color



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

I am having mygarage drwalled. The contractor just hung everything and completed the first day of taping. Mostof the mud he used is yellowish. Are there different colors based on the brand or type? I am only familiar with it being white.


----------



## ausblake (Aug 12, 2009)

White or grayish is all I have ever used or seen.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yellow mud is used often -Some tapers prefer it so they can better see their work against the white paper.

My taper uses tinted mud for final touch ups so he can spot them and sand prior to paint.

Big pain when you paint an unsanded spot.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

The contractor stopped by to check on the drying. oh'Mike was right on. He uses it to see the work better. I am planning on painting with flat white latex. Why are unsanded spots a pain?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you have an unsanded patch and paint it--ITS PETRIFIED LIKE 

STONE--good luck trying to sand out a place that is painted.

Usually you have to repatch the patch,sand and repaint.

I call that a PAIN.--MIKE--

Check your taper guys work for bad spots-It's the painters job to do small touch ups to the new drywall.-M-


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Why would it be any different than non-tinted mud?Does the tint make it harder?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

No, it makes it easier to see the touch ups, so they don't get missed with the sanding pad. The paint hardens the surface and makes sanding impossible.


----------

